# Peptides



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

What to use for gh stimulation and hunger ? As some have said Peptides stimulate natural gh release ,


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

GHRP-6


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

What about igf 1 frag ?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Try this for some good info..

The very Basic guide to GHRP/GHRH Peptides | Team Pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> What about igf 1 frag ?


NO......

use GHRP-6 for natural GH release and increased hunger


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> NO......
> 
> use GHRP-6 for natural GH release and increased hunger


What dosages and i read ghrp-2 could be ran higher for longer without loosing effect ? Am i way off here ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> What dosages and i read ghrp-2 could be ran higher for longer without loosing effect ? Am i way off here ?


GHRP-2 peptides do not need to be cycled and the saturation dose is .8mcg per kg so not sure what you are saying with the 'without loosing effect'?

read my article 'Dummies Guide to Peptides' link is in my sig, this will tell you everything you need to know concerning dose and timing


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> GHRP peptides do not need to be cycled and the saturation dose is .8mcg per kg so not sure what you are saying with the 'without loosing effect'?
> 
> read my article 'Dummies Guide to Peptides' link is in my sig, this will tell you everything you need to know concerning dose and timing


What's next one down from being a dummy? I've read that guide and I was well confused! Not thinking of using them but still interesting.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sen said:


> What's next one down from being a dummy? I've read that guide and I was well confused! Not thinking of using them but still interesting.


i am not sure how you can be, but what is still confusing?


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Just been looking at this MK-677 (Ibutamoren)

running ostarine at the min and was wondering is this stuff any good


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i am not sure how you can be, but what is still confusing?


I dunno. Would you use the ghrp 6 when bulking, and ghrp 2 when cutting? 6 makes you hungry doesn't it? And you'd use the mod grf with both? Is that basically right?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sen said:


> I dunno. Would you use the ghrp 6 when bulking, and ghrp 2 when cutting? 6 makes you hungry doesn't it? And you'd use the mod grf with both? Is that basically right?


all GHRP peptides (GHRP-2, GHRP-6, IPAM) release natural GH GHRP-2 is slightly more effective but they do the same thing, GHRP-6 gives a appetite increase of sort through mimicking Ghrelin, all GHRP peptides should be used with MOD GRF 1-29 (GHRH) as this more than doubles the GH release.

BUT none of the peptides will give you what i would consider bulk, that is down to calories, they release natural GH and you will benefit from what that can bring (Fat loss, some muscle gain, better sleep, recovery etc)


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> all GHRP peptides (GHRP-2, GHRP-6, IPAM) release natural GH GHRP-2 is slightly more effective but they do the same thing, GHRP-6 gives a appetite increase of sort through mimicking Ghrelin, all GHRP peptides should be used with MOD GRF 1-29 (GHRH) as this more than doubles the GH release.
> 
> BUT none of the peptides will give you what i would consider bulk, that is down to calories, they release natural GH and you will benefit from what that can bring (Fat loss, some muscle gain, better sleep, recovery etc)


Would you only use this if you were already in pretty amazing shape? I read once that you said hgh is pretty much the icing on the cake of an already great physique. I know this isn't synthetic hgh but it increases your own gh doesn't it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sen said:


> Would you only use this if you were already in pretty amazing shape? I read once that you said hgh is pretty much the icing on the cake of an already great physique. I know this isn't synthetic hgh but it increases your own gh doesn't it?


they release Natural GH in pulses, it all depends on your goal, some use peptides for better skin, joints, sleep, virility etc......if you want to gain a lot of size then use Test, if you want to be shredded use Clen or ECA these will always do a better job.

if you want to gain lean tissue and you have a good muscle base then GH/Peptides will certainly be of a benefit, but for those that want to be huge and ripped they are not the answer.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> they release Natural GH in pulses, it all depends on your goal, some use peptides for better skin, joints, sleep, virility etc......if you want to gain a lot of size then use Test, if you want to be shredded use Clen or ECA these will always do a better job.
> 
> if you want to gain lean tissue and you have a good muscle base then GH/Peptides will certainly be of a benefit, but for those that want to be huge and ripped they are not the answer.


Ok thanks for explaining. Just done quick Google and looks cheap.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@sen

Just keep reading & researching & it will all become clear.

Was on Ipam & Mod grf 1-29 over a year ago & had great results.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

spicewood1990 said:


> dont mean to thread jack here but if were on the topic of peptides which one/ones (the less the better) would you guys suggest for holding on to size during PCT


food holds on to size from a steroid cycle, natural growth release will not hold onto muscle that has been made larger through steroid use.


----------



## BFG (Aug 13, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> What to use for gh stimulation and hunger ? As some have said Peptides stimulate natural gh release ,


Personally never experienced increased hunger when using GHRP-6/2, and neither have a gym buddy of mine. Have tried at least a handful of GHRP brands. GHRP-2 caused serious gyno sides tho. Nipple glands were rock hard and lactating after a couple of weeks of use. So have that in mind if prone to prolactin sides.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BFG said:


> Personally never experienced increased hunger when using GHRP-6/2, and neither have a gym buddy of mine. Have tried at least a handful of GHRP brands. GHRP-2 caused serious gyno sides tho. Nipple glands were rock hard and lactating after a couple of weeks of use. So have that in mind if prone to prolactin sides.


good GHRP-6 should increase appetite to a degree as that is the action it takes by mimicking Ghrelin, BUT different people will react differently, with me it is pretty severe so i do not use it in others not so much.

the reaction you had to GHRP-2 is common with decent peptides, GHRP-2 raises Prolactin the worst, when i used GHRP-2 i lowered the dose to half saturation dose and this sorted the issue.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> NO......
> 
> use GHRP-6 for natural GH release and increased hunger


Hi mate just wondered if you have started your trail with CJC1295 DAC yet very interested to see how you find this


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes I have mate, it will be a few weeks before I will be form an opinion on it though


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sounds stupid but i will ask anyway , would using insulin and peps together come with any sort of sides or problems ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> Sounds stupid but i will ask anyway , would using insulin and peps together come with any sort of sides or problems ?


it comes with the same sides and problems that either would bring using on their own


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

sen said:


> I dunno. Would you use the ghrp 6 when bulking, and ghrp 2 when cutting? 6 makes you hungry doesn't it? And you'd use the mod grf with both? Is that basically right?


ghrp-2 still makes me hungry, cjc-1295 without dac causes pulses (with dac causes a GH bleed which is similar to a female) impamorelin is one that wouldnt make you hungry however ghrp-2 and 6 dont but i found Pscarbs guide tricky at first and then i read it again and understood it .

its basically 0.8mcg per kilo of both mod grf and ghrp-2 or 6 ( 0.8mcg prr kilo)

so its easier to go for 100mcg of each peptide 3 x daily

mixing 2ml of bac water in each vial for mod grf its a 2mg vial so add to ml then you need 10iu for 100mcg

mixing 2ml bac water with a 5mg vial is 4 iu for 100mcg (2 small ticks on an insulin syringe )

dont eat 2 hours before jab 1 hour is fine

wait 20 minuits after injection till you eat food or calories of any sort

at least 3hours imbetween each injection normal protocol is morning before breakfast or fasted cardio , before lunch or pre or post workout and then bed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

teenphysique said:


> mod grf without dac causes pulses (with dac causes a GH bleed which is similar to a female)


there is no such peptide as Mod GRF without DAC, it is MOD GRF 1-29



teenphysique said:


> impamorelin is one that wouldnt make you hungry but i believe it does decrease its effectivness over time however ghrp-2 and 6 dont but i found Pscarbs guide tricky at first and then i read it again and understood it .


it is GHRP-6 that creates the hunger due to mimicking gherkin, ipamorelin has not sides and does not lose its effectiveness over time, it is a GHRP peptide just like GHRP-2 & 6



teenphysique said:


> its basically 1mcg per kilo of both mod grf no dac and ghrp-2 or 6


there is no saturation dose for MOD GRF or any GHRH the 100mcg dose it to equal the GHRP dose in general, saturation does is 1mcg per KG for IPAM and GHRP-6 and .8mcg per kg for GHRP-2



teenphysique said:


> dont eat 2 hours before jab


1hr is fine



teenphysique said:


> wait 20 - 30mins after injection till you eat food or calories of any sort


20 min is all you need to wait, and this only applies to Carbs and Fat meals.



teenphysique said:


> at least 4hours imbetween each injection normal protocol is morning before breakfast or fasted cardio , before lunch or pre or post workout and then bed time


you need to leave 3hrs not 4 between shots.....

mate if your going to give out info at least give out correct info......maybe you should read my article again.....


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> there is no such peptide as Mod GRF without DAC, it is MOD GRF 1-29
> 
> it is GHRP-6 that creates the hunger due to mimicking gherkin, ipamorelin has not sides and does not lose its effectiveness over time, it is a GHRP peptide just like GHRP-2 & 6
> 
> ...


fairplay you went to town on that one ! i havent read yout guide for a while that was from the top of my head of what i believed to be correct but feel free to just delete that post id rather you did since its not correct


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

this is notes i took to create my plan from your guide i did write down the thibgs you highlighted a few months back any way its refreshed my mind now although in the guide at the time i didnt pick any 0.8.mcg for any of the peptides up unless thats a new addition , 20 - 30 minuits is what i have read aswell as no shorter than 15 minuits if you cant fight the hunger , i also made the mistake its called cjc-1295 dac and no dac


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

teenphysique said:


> fairplay you went to town on that one ! i havent read yout guide for a while that was from the top of my head of what i believed to be correct but feel free to just delete that post id rather you did since its not correct


It's not about going to town on anything, if your going to give advice to anyone on any subject make sure that advice is correct otherwise there is no point in giving it, as he would just repeat your advice onwards etc


----------



## BFG (Aug 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> good GHRP-6 should increase appetite to a degree as that is the action it takes by mimicking Ghrelin, BUT different people will react differently, with me it is pretty severe so i do not use it in others not so much.
> 
> the reaction you had to GHRP-2 is common with decent peptides, GHRP-2 raises Prolactin the worst, when i used GHRP-2 i lowered the dose to half saturation dose and this sorted the issue.


How do you rate 50mcg GHRP-2 & 100mcg mod grf vs 100mcg GHRP-6 & 100mcg mod grf? Got same sides from Norditropin Simplexx as GHRP-2, so only use GHRP-6.. Have thought of giving Ipamorelin a go, but is it worth it when GHRP-6 & mod grf causes no side effects at all? Currently using purepeptides, 100mcg 4x or 5x a day, depends if at home or not..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Well GHRP-6 does have side effects it raises prolactin and Cortisol as does GHRP-2, IPAM does neither, I only use IPAM these days


----------

